# name of yarn?



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone know the name of that yarn that makes sort of mesh twisty scarves?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not sure what kind of scarf you're referring to, since I have always thought the mesh depends more on the pattern than the yarn; do you have a picture for reference?


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I have several skeins of Flounce, there is also one called Starbella, and I know there are others. I believe Red Heart has begun making a les expensive version, but I can't recall what they call it....
Waiting for someone more in the "know" than me


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm not sure what kind of scarf you're referring to, since I have always thought the mesh depends more on the pattern than the yarn; do you have a picture for reference?


I think I have found it. It is called Red Heart Sashay. It is indescribable. You have to look at it to see what I mean.
You just knit plain garter stitch and the whole thing goes into a twirly twist. There are probably other companies making this kind of yarn which is sort of like string.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah, I see how it works...interesting!


----------



## nanadot (Sep 7, 2011)

There is a video on the stars Ella web site on how to knit with this yarn. I just watched it. I have to get some. I have a 50 off coupon for A.C. Moore.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

What brought this on: A niece is visiting here from Edmonton. She is an excellent knitter and she was wearing one of these scarves in purples. It was stunning. A niece who lives near me saw it and went crazy over it, but she doesn't knit. So I volunteered to do one for her. But my knitting niece couldn't remember the name of the yarn.


----------



## nanadot (Sep 7, 2011)

its called starbella yarn by premier. Premier yarns .com has the video you can watch, seems easy enough.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Does anyone know the name of that yarn that makes sort of mesh twisty scarves?


There are several, TRIANA & STARBELLA come to mind.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I picked up some Sashay in the Mill Ends bin at AC Moore yesterday. Sooooo excited to try it!


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Does anyone know the name of that yarn that makes sort of mesh twisty scarves?


~~~~~~~~~
Was it Tensel? I think so.....I suffer from CRS, though. LOL!!

Donna Rae :thumbup:


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

There are several yarns like this by different companies; I bought one today at Hobby Lobby; it is Chrysalis by Yarn Bee. I also have one that is put out by Katia called Trianna Lux (which has some metallic in it, very pretty). If you look on youtube, you will also see other brands advertised, and how to's on using them, like the Twist and Twirl by Bernat. On Ebay, there is some sold that are by Ice. good luck....


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

On this yarn, you do not really "knit" the whole strand, you knit into one of the mesh holes on the edge, and yes, it is very fun to do...I just started one today, and it is in purples! love it.



Joy Marshall said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what kind of scarf you're referring to, since I have always thought the mesh depends more on the pattern than the yarn; do you have a picture for reference?
> ...


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Does anyone know the name of that yarn that makes sort of mesh twisty scarves?


It is made by Katia..they have the mesh and also the ribbbon ruffle yarn....I have made several ribbon scarves. Last time I purchased I found on Ebay prior to that I got it at WEBS


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

I saw the video on the new Red Heart Sashay yarn too! It looked wonderful and as soon as I can I'm definitely going to buy some. This is a link to the yarn on the Red Heart site.
http://www.redheart.com/blog/sassy-sashay


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

I just looked up the Starbella yarn and it looks like it's the same as the Red Heart Sashay yarn. They are both beautiful.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who answered my inquiry so promptly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

In Australia Lincraft do one called Elicia (I think that was the spelling, I have already misplaced the label), and here is a picture of the one I finished yesterday.
The mesh etc is the yarn. It is only 5 stitches kit every row and it does everything else. Not too much skill. But thought it would be good for my daughter in summer as she loves wearing something round her neck. Put away for Christmas


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Does anyone know the name of that yarn that makes sort of mesh twisty scarves?


Thank you for asking the question. I had never heard of this yarn. Love it and the one brand has Texas Tech colors. Yea!
Robin in TX


----------



## NancyB (Aug 1, 2011)

I have been using a brand called 'Ice' in two different size mesh. One very open/large holes,called 'Flamenco' and the other a very small holed mesh called 'Ballerina'. It is made in turkey. The scarves are so eye catching.


----------



## islandlover2 (Jul 4, 2011)

Frill Seeker


----------



## ToniB (Apr 6, 2011)

I am knitting a scarf and it is a meshy style scarf and one of the ladies in our knitting group is charging lots of money to make these. The yarn is called Katia Tatiana - there is another one very similar and is Filatura Di Crosa -
go into google and search where you can find the products and also look pictures. The scarf takes about 3 hours to do and is very very easy to do.


----------



## SueSch (Mar 18, 2011)

here in Australia I have been using Elicia yarn from Lincraft -- I'm about to start my 15th scarf this winter the last 8 are all ready for Xmas gifts this year . Best organised I've been for years for Xmas !!lots of fun to do and every time I wear one (I've only managed to keep 2 of all that total ) someone stops me and asks about it . Good conversation piece for sure There are many versions of the yarn Some UK friends have found a couple of variations --look on the net (what would we do without it ?)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I did get the spelling of Elicia right I see from SueSch!
At the footy the other day someone was wearing one in the oppositions colours. If I didn't already 3 of my teams scarfs I would be tempted to see if they had one in the right colours.


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

My friend bought this type of yarn at a fancy yarn store (Flounce $12.) I discovered Red Heart Sachet. It isn't sold at any of my local stores, Joannes, Michael's, Walmart. All of the internet sites are sold out. Can you tell me where to buy it?


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I would love to crochet one of these if thats possible, but Im not sure I would even know where to start. I saw a video a while back where the person was crocheting one but havent been able to find it since.
This would make a perfect gift for both my sisters for christmas, but I just cant seem to find the info I need to do this. I know it can be done just need the video to use as a refresher/guide as thats the way I learn best. LOL


----------



## rosierakocy (May 21, 2011)

I found Moda Luna at my LYS. It worked up beautiful.


----------



## dogorman53 (May 7, 2011)

Would someone show a picture of the actual scarf. It sounds fun but I would like to see it before starting a project. Thanks for the extra effort.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

look above- this is the type of yarn being discussed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sashay is one but other companies are doing similar yarns this year. Tahki St charles has one I think.


----------



## robinw (Jun 22, 2011)

FrillSeeker is another name of this yarn but I can't remember who makes it. Same idea as the photo.


----------



## ibknittin (Jul 18, 2011)

I've worked with several different brands and my favorite is Katia Triana Lux. Makes a nice, big, full scarf.

Lyn in NC


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

m. jean said:


> My friend bought this type of yarn at a fancy yarn store (Flounce $12.) I discovered Red Heart Sachet. It isn't sold at any of my local stores, Joannes, Michael's, Walmart. All of the internet sites are sold out. Can you tell me where to buy it?


I have ordered some now from the Redheart site itself. Since this is my first attempt at these scarves thought I would start with the cheapest to practice on. They have confirmed my order so expect they have the colors I want in stock. I now order almost all my yarn on the web as it saves a lot of running around in the car, and I have never been disappointed in the yarns I have received or the service.


----------



## Deeds (May 10, 2011)

I am in the UK and not had much luck finding the various yarns mentioned. i have found the Ice flamenco and ballerina on ebay, to make it worthwhile because of postage costs i would consider buying some of their other yarns. my question is having never worked with Ice before,does it knit up well and how does it wash, it seems to be very good value.


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

I just got some. It's called Trendsetter Flemingo".
I have made 2 scarves so far. They are beautiful . Once I learn hoe to post I will post pic. Therese



Joy Marshall said:


> Does anyone know the name of that yarn that makes sort of mesh twisty scarves?


----------



## susiemeldrum (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes there is a new yarn out by Bernat twist and twirl. Hope that helps.


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

I made one and the name of the yarn is Triana by Katia.


----------



## molly bee (Jul 16, 2011)

I made a couple Frill Scarves with Red Heart Sashay. Gave them as gifts and they loved them. I posted a picture a while back if you look under my user name. Have fun.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Does anyone know the name of that yarn that makes sort of mesh twisty scarves?


Here is a video using Bernat yarn.
I believe the video is in 2 parts.
I haven't watched it in a while.
http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-knit-ruffles-frill-seeker-scarf-162124/


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Joy,
yes that is it. I have a ball ready to turn into a scarf as soon as I finish my WIP - bought it to do as a Christmas gift. There are others but this is the most reasonably priced.
Good luck. I know there are videos out there to help if needed.



Joy Marshall said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what kind of scarf you're referring to, since I have always thought the mesh depends more on the pattern than the yarn; do you have a picture for reference?
> ...


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

There is Frillseekers (by Estelle). And one Bernat makes, but I forget the name of it. You can google it.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Someone posted a video this week about Bernant yarn that does that. It is listed again a bit above this message. I just returned from Ireland and bought a large mesh version called Loopy by Rico Design. I'm anxious to give it a try. I'll be peeved I didn't buy more if the stuff available here is very different. Tootsie


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

oops.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

here is my scarf in progress; I tried to show the yarn as it comes on the ball, then the yarn spread out, then the scarf in progress; I am using 7 stitches in this one. I hope that this helps.



dogorman53 said:


> Would someone show a picture of the actual scarf. It sounds fun but I would like to see it before starting a project. Thanks for the extra effort.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what kind of scarf you're referring to, since I have always thought the mesh depends more on the pattern than the yarn; do you have a picture for reference?
> ...


Yes there are a few differnet ones out there. Red Heart Sashay is fun to knit with, enjoy. Imagine this as a trim or ruffle on a sleeve or a pair of gloves.


----------



## onemoe (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm doing my second one now. It is Sashay by Red Heart yarns


----------



## audreyf (Sep 21, 2011)

Like you, I searched a lot of stores with no results. I finally ordered from the Red Heart website. I've knitted four scarves from the Sashay yarn, blue, burgundy, orange and pink. They are beautiful.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

I made two from Red Heart Boutique Sashay in Salsa and two in Patons Pirouette one in Twilight Sparkle and the other Orchid Shimmer. Sure is different to knit with and I find slows my knitting down just untwisting the material. All that said.. when done they are lovely and I can't find any more yarn . Should sell at Christmas Fairs .Anita


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Really cute. My gd would love one.


----------



## hilljoffe (Oct 13, 2011)

There are so many of the ruffle yarns today. On yarns.com there are several such as Euro sparkle, Filatura Di Crosa Moda, Katia Triana, Katia Ondas, Rozetta Flora, Rozetta Marina Glitz, Trendsetter Yarns Bodega and Trendsetter Yarns Flamenco-they all range in price.
Have fun-they are great to work with-watch video to help "start" your scarf.


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

I made a scarf using Starbella "Autumn". Flouncy and fun! I've seen some of the other brands knitted up, too, and the colors are spectacular. I'm finding that as I age and fade, I'm drawn to more and more dramatic color!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Red Hearts version is called Sasha. Works up beautiful!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

The one I used was "Marina" by Rosetti. It made up nicely and came in lots of colors.



Joy Marshall said:


> Does anyone know the name of that yarn that makes sort of mesh twisty scarves?


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

In UK I have heard one brand is 'Tonia'.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

oops, I meant 'Tonia' by Katia.


----------



## eadowdy (Jun 6, 2011)

I have been making the scarfs from Red Heart Sashay Yarn. I was going to make 2 for the Senior Center craft fair, in the process of making these, people had asked me what I was going to charge for them. The director of our Senior Center said she saw them at Cape Cod and they were going for $40. So I decided to sell them for $20. I have now made 60 of the scarfs and still getting orders. They are beautiful and make great Christmas presents. I have ordered 40 more skeins. It takes me 2 hours to make one. I think the yarn is pretty and reasonably priced. Liz


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Patons Pirouette is another of these yarns. Available in Australia from www.yarnover.com.au/Patons-Pirouette. Just google it.
Leanna x

PS I Googled Lincraft Elicia Yarn, it had a good video on how to cast on, knit with it and cast off.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Saw the starbella video on youtube. It was interesting the way it curled around. After looking at the sashay video, they look the same, or very similar. Looks lke it would go quickly once you get used to working with it. I made have to try it.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Some of these links may be repeats of some that others have posted but it's a list of the self-ruffling yarns I know of. There are a lot that aren't on this list but there are quite a few here
One of the best prices, besides Yarn Paradise, is for Stylecrafts Ruffles at Deramores. Deramores has free shipping to the US. http://us.deramores.com/stylecraft-ruffles
Wide Ribbon Ruffly Yarns
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/sku:fnt2-20672
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/flamenco
http://www.bernat.com/product.php?LGC=twistandtwirl
http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-sashay
http://www.premieryarns.com/yarn.php?id=154
http://www.trendsetteryarns.com/flamencospecs.asp
http://www.universalyarn.com/quality_color.php?quality=268
http://www.stylecraft-yarns.co.uk/knitting/0_caea447_CAFA042
http://www.knittingfever.com/c/yarn/katia-ondas/
http://www.knittingfever.com/c/yarn/katia-triana/
http://www.knittingfever.com/c/yarn/kfi-flounce/
Narrow Ribbon Ruffly Yarns
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/samba
http://www.trendsetteryarns.com/improvspecs.asp
http://www.trendsetteryarns.com/chachaprtspecs.asp
http://www.knittingfever.com/c/yarn/katia-rizos/
This video is of one of the narrow ribbons but it's an excellent video. 
With any of the scarf yarns, but particularly those with smaller mesh, make your stitches about 1.5 to 2 inches apart and about 8 stitches wide. If you use more stitches or make them closer together, your scarf will be stiff and it will be short.
All of these are quick knits. For those with a wide mesh, you should use a circular needle. The holes in the mesh are larger than the "knob" at the end of single-point needles. Circular needles give you a little more safety. All of these yarns tend to slide off of your needles so you need to use large tip protectors whenever you lay your needles down. If you have a large mesh yarn, the tip protector needs to be larger than the hole in the mesh, or it will slide right over it. The large mesh all but jumps off of your needles and slithers away. Other than that, this is the easiest yarn to work with you'll encounter because you don't have many stitches to make.
Some of the yarns have a strip at the top and there is no guess-work about where to make the stitches but guessing really isn't a problem either because you quickly establish a rhythm. You make them just like the video shows. If there are "raw ends" showing, you need to tack them in place. But, you can do some artful folding and cover them up if you are careful. I did 2 folds on the cast on and bind off so no loose ends to tack. My sister-in-law passed these tips on how to handle the yarn to me and they worked well.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I've made about 7 or 8 of these now and I absolutely love them. I have about 7 more to make. I purchased mine from Mary Maxim and WEBS.


Joy Marshall said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what kind of scarf you're referring to, since I have always thought the mesh depends more on the pattern than the yarn; do you have a picture for reference?
> ...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I've made one ribbon ruffle an it's gorgeous. I purchased the material from Mary Maxim. It's the black and white one.


RavinRed said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know the name of that yarn that makes sort of mesh twisty scarves?
> ...


----------



## Anniern (Sep 18, 2011)

I just purchased Bernat 'Twist and Twirl' in the most gorgeous jewel tones. Purple, greens, pinks. It is called "Jazzberry" and has what I call medium sized holes. I watched a video with someone using "Loopy" which looks like it has large holes. I also purchased Patons "Pirouette" in "Midnight Blue Shimmer "which has small holes and goes from a light blue to navy color. I purchased these at a local yarn outlet. It is easy to catch onto as you watch a video on You Tube. Can't wait to make one. Really looks like fun


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> In Australia Lincraft do one called Elicia (I think that was the spelling, I have already misplaced the label), and here is a picture of the one I finished yesterday.
> The mesh etc is the yarn. It is only 5 stitches kit every row and it does everything else. Not too much skill. But thought it would be good for my daughter in summer as she loves wearing something round her neck. Put away for Christmas


Thanks Darowil.....my SIL has been telling me about this yarn and she couldn't remember the name. You have nailed it !! Your scarf looks amazing.


----------



## Pollyanna (May 9, 2011)

Hi Joy, Here in Australia everyonr is knitting up Katia. It comes in different styles, but if you google Katia you should find what you are looking for.
Rhonda


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lion Brand Ruffles Yarn is similar and looks like they have solid colors.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Lion Brand Ruffles Yarn is similar and looks like they have solid colors.


I looked for it on their web site yesterday and it's marked as discontinued. Only white was still listed the last time I looked but now there is nothing.
It was a narrow ribbon and nothing like the wider ones except that you could make ruffles with it. The yarn most similar to it is Yarn Paradise's Frilly, also in the process of being discontinued and Katia's Rizos. Cha Cha by Trendsetter and Samba by Yarn Paradise (Ice) are about the same width but have a different texture.


----------



## joan adis (Feb 7, 2011)

Rozetti or Marina yarn on internet beautiful yarn and colors. i wish i had a tip how to keep unrolling it as working. it is beautiful


----------



## ogunquit (Feb 16, 2011)

I have watched three videos. Have completed the scarf twice but had to rip it out twice because I can't seem to bind off. Am I missing the "how to finish" video???


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't know if this will help or nor - I'm about to make the same scarf and printed out directions from the Red Heart web site. There yarn is called Sashay - maybe this will help. Sure hope so.!



ogunquit said:


> I have watched three videos. Have completed the scarf twice but had to rip it out twice because I can't seem to bind off. Am I missing the "how to finish" video???


----------



## monetgardening (Aug 19, 2011)

darowil said:


> In Australia Lincraft do one called Elicia (I think that was the spelling, I have already misplaced the label), and here is a picture of the one I finished yesterday.
> The mesh etc is the yarn. It is only 5 stitches kit every row and it does everything else. Not too much skill. But thought it would be good for my daughter in summer as she loves wearing something round her neck. Put away for Christmas


Hello Darowi,

I found a simple knit pattern for the ruffled scarf.  Do you think it would be ok to use something other than the mohair suggest for this? Please, anyone feel free to reply. Thank you Marie


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is the method for casting off:

Bind off loosely, drawing the end of the scarf through the last bound off stitch. Trim leaving a 4" hem. To finish the ends, fold under the corner and tack to inside with sewing needle and thread.

Hope this helps,
Barbara


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Barbara, you know what I did at the end instead of sewing with needle and thread, I used the fabric glue and turned the ends twice and glued down. Quick and easy, plus the glue is washable. I know it's cheating, but it works well.


knitpick101 said:


> Here is the method for casting off:
> 
> Bind off loosely, drawing the end of the scarf through the last bound off stitch. Trim leaving a 4" hem. To finish the ends, fold under the corner and tack to inside with sewing needle and thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## ogunquit (Feb 16, 2011)

Knitpick, that is where I got caught up. I could not fit the end through the last bound stitch. Then, I lost track of it and was pulling the wrong section.


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you think that perhaps you were casting off too tightly?

The gluing of the ends sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I use "Fabri-Tac Permanent Adhesive" it's the clear glue, not white, purchased from JoAnn's.


knitpick101 said:


> Do you think that perhaps you were casting off too tightly?
> 
> The gluing of the ends sounds like a great idea.


----------



## ogunquit (Feb 16, 2011)

I must be, or I am trying to leave enough of a tail so that I can weave in the ends. But, that is not working with this yarn!! Thanks for your input!


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow! Another idea for the Christmas list.

Which yarn is softest against your neck?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

monetgardening said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > In Australia Lincraft do one called Elicia (I think that was the spelling, I have already misplaced the label), and here is a picture of the one I finished yesterday.
> ...


I think the pattern you have might be for a different ruffled scarf. The one I have shown and given instructions for requires a specific mesh like yarn. The ruffled scarf pattern you have will probably work with any yarn which is a similar weight, but a softer look will look better with the ruffle pattern which is where a mohair look would go well. A softer yarn will drape into the ruffles better.


----------



## DebbieG (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it possible to get the pattern to this scarf. Thank you


----------



## joan adis (Feb 7, 2011)

look at marina yarn on you tube, shows video


----------



## DebbieG (Oct 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## dengri (Sep 9, 2011)

I use an acrylic yarn exclusive to Lincraft called Elicia. Go to Lincraft website and there is a video showing how to use it.
Dengri


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

joan adis said:


> Rozetti or Marina yarn on internet beautiful yarn and colors. i wish i had a tip how to keep unrolling it as working. it is beautiful


Suggestion: Open the yarn out and roll on a paper towel roll or a toilet paper roll...then unroll as you knit! Understand, as I'm knitting the Yarn Bee Chrysalis yarn, I haven't taken the time to do this...yet anyway! Happy Knitting!


----------



## joan adis (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks, just got out of week in hospital, unable to knit, so i am anxious to try this. let me know how you do with your projects


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Some of these links may be repeats of some that others have posted but it's a list of the self-ruffling yarns I know of. There are a lot that aren't on this list but there are quite a few here
> One of the best prices, besides Yarn Paradise, is for Stylecrafts Ruffles at Deramores. Deramores has free shipping to the US. http://us.deramores.com/stylecraft-ruffles
> Wide Ribbon Ruffly Yarns
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/sku:fnt2-20672
> ...


Mary, thanks for the comprehensive list of yarns!! I'm knitting Hobby Lobby's Yarn Bee Chrysalis, and it's knitting up beautifully. Didn't see Yarn Bee brand in your list, so just thought that I'd add it as a resource!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

ogunquit said:


> I must be, or I am trying to leave enough of a tail so that I can weave in the ends. But, that is not working with this yarn!! Thanks for your input!







The link above has a great method for starting these ribbon yarns, and solves the problem with the "bottom" end of the raw edges! It also CO from front to back, if you CO from BACK TO FRONT, you don't have to knit through the back of the stitch/loop for the entire scarf, as they do in the video. Hope that this helps!! Since I've just started on a scarf for a gift, I'm going to go back and use this CO approach. Also...for those of you who want to, open out all of the yarn and then wind it onto a paper towel or toilet paper roll to make knitting go easier and faster...preventing all the twisting and stopping to open up the ribbon! Happy Knitting!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

ogunquit said:


> I have watched three videos. Have completed the scarf twice but had to rip it out twice because I can't seem to bind off. Am I missing the "how to finish" video???


 




Great way to cast on and to bind off...and take care of those pesky raw ends! Happy Knitting!!


----------



## igott153 (Feb 1, 2012)

I just tried Red Heart Sashay yarn and it is not the same quality as Starbella. In fact I am returning all of the skeins except for the one I tried. I have also tried Paton's Pirouette yarn and alas it is not as nice as the Starbella. I hope this helps.


----------



## igott153 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have bought both Starbella and the Red Heart Sashay yarn. The sashay yarn does not compare to the Starbella. i ordered the sashay yarn on line and I am returning all of it.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

igott153 said:


> I have bought both Starbella and the Red Heart Sashay yarn. The sashay yarn does not compare to the Starbella. i ordered the sashay yarn on line and I am returning all of it.


The Ice Yarns from http://beadadyx.onlineyarnstore.com/
are very nice and very reasonably priced. The postage is a killer but even with added postage I found that it was still cheaper than buying some of our yarns here in Australia.

I'll post a couple of pics showing some of the ice yarns.

Leanna x


----------



## igott153 (Feb 1, 2012)

leannab said:


> igott153 said:
> 
> 
> > I have bought both Starbella and the Red Heart Sashay yarn. The sashay yarn does not compare to the Starbella. i ordered the sashay yarn on line and I am returning all of it.
> ...


Thanks for the info Leanna. From the photos you posted, the starbella and flamenco look very similar. I have been able to purchase the starbella in a local store here. It just sells out quickly. You can check out all the colors by googling premier yarns starbella.
Irene


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Flounce, I'm almost finished with mine. I would use fewer stitches and smaller needle. I cast on 8 st. and am using #10


----------



## igott153 (Feb 1, 2012)

lindakaren12 said:


> Flounce, I'm almost finished with mine. I would use fewer stitches and smaller needle. I cast on 8 st. and am using #10


When I use the Starbella I cast on 7 stitches and use a size 8 needle. It takes just one skein to make the scarf and you can find the yarn in stores for $6.99. (It was $5.99 until this week)
Irene


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

igott153 said:


> lindakaren12 said:
> 
> 
> > Flounce, I'm almost finished with mine. I would use fewer stitches and smaller needle. I cast on 8 st. and am using #10
> ...


You'll find that if you use less stitches, yourt scarf will be longer. I crochet mine and get two out of a ball and they are minimum 180cms (6 feet)long. When I use less stitches they are longer but to make them look a bit full and thick I usually use around 6 or 7 at a a time.

Leanna x


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Leannab how many sts. do you work with?


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

wilnita said:


> Leannab how many sts. do you work with?


I start off with a knot, then fold it towards me for about 3 inches, then pick up through both layers for about 2 or 3, then pick up 2 more loops, pick up the next loop and bring through all the others.

One loop on hook, pick up 4 more, then the 5th loop and bring it through all the others again. repeat this till about 3 inches remain. This time fold that end to the outside and pick up 2 or 3 double loops (through both layers in other words) pick up any others that are left and pull through the ones on the hook, usually you have a double loop left on the hook.

Now grab the end of the yarn about an inch or so and pull it through loop(s) left on hook. Now pass that end through the existing scarf and tie a tight knot, trim close to knot and tuck in amongst the frills.

Have attached a sheet showing you how.

Leanna x

PS In the instructions, she makes them a bit sparse, I only get 2 out of each ball and they are longer and thicker. Patons, Pirouette with the sequins only allows me to get one, so I don't use it any more and it's more expensive.

She also suggests tying a knot at each end but this doesn't work with pulling through and finishing off.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

thank you so much for pattern and the info. :thumbup: Anita


----------

